

Hackers shut down Palestinian Internet network - jaffoneh
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/01/world/meast/mideast-cyber-attack/index.html

======
casca
What does "...send millions of attacks in the form of viruses to penetrate and
disrupt the Internet communications" mean?

By my reading, all this is saying is that a single ISP in the Palestinian
territories is down, possibly due to an attack or maybe an idiot fat fingered
a Cisco.

It's very sad that everything Palestinian is immediately political and
Israel/US's fault. Maybe it is, but it would be nice if this wasn't the
default assumption without evidence. The Palestinian people have a miserable
enough time without the heaping of this kind inflammatory crap.

------
marcf
Supposedily during this attach both the majority of phones and also the
majority of internet in the whole Palestinian territories was shut down.

It is clear it was done in retaliation for the Palestinian's seeking formal
recognition of an independent state at the UN.

The question is, was this done by sophisticated pro-Israel hackers or was this
done by the Israeli government itself? One thing is pretty sure, the Israeli
government is likely to put very little effort into figuring out who caused
it.

